# A punto de



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Como posso dizer "a punto de" em português?

"Estaba a punto de llamarte pero me quedé sin crédito en el celular"*


----------



## vf2000

Pode utilizar "a ponto de", mas é pouco usado. Curiosamente, usa-se na expressão"eu já estava a ponto de explodir"

Algumas sugestões.
Estava a ponto de te chamar ...
Eu já ia te chamar...
Eu já ia ligar pra você
Eu já ia te telefonar.

Em outras situações, pode-se usar também o "quase"
Estava quase saindo
Quase que você me pega no banho, etc...
AXÉ


----------



## Carfer

Além das sugestões da vf, pode ainda usar '_mesmo_': _'estava mesmo para te telefonar, mas...'_


----------



## vemcaluisa

Por mais que exista a expressão "a ponto de", acho que ela não é muito usada por aqui no uso informal. 
Eu usaria o que já disseram acima "ia mesmo te ligar", "quase te liguei", "já ia te ligar".


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Poderia ser "prestes" ?*


----------



## reme66

Sim, em português de portugal existe prestes=a ponto de=quase=mesmo.  Exemplo:  estava prestes a fazê-lo.  (en español estaba a punto de hacerlo o estaba preparado para hacerlo)


----------



## patriota

_Prestes_ existe no mundo lusófono inteiro, não só em Portugal.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Então posso dizer "estava prestes a te ligar" ?*


----------



## patriota

Pode, sim.  Veja alguns exemplos no Twitter.


----------



## SãoEnrique

vf2000 said:


> Algumas sugestões.
> Estava a ponto de te chamar ...
> Eu já ia te chamar...
> Eu já ia ligar pra você
> Eu já ia te telefonar.
> 
> AXÉ



Embora possa ser fácil, não entendo as formas com _ia+infinitivo._ Alguém pode ajudar-me por favor?


----------



## Alentugano

I *was about *to call you = eu (*já) ia *te ligar / eu já te ia ligar


----------



## Orlando Dias

"ia + infinitivo" é utilizado para dizer algo que havia a intenção de realizar uma ação mas esta não chegou a se concretizar. É como o "was/were going to" do inglês.

Ex: Eu ía viajar mas desisti por conta da chuva.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Orlando Dias said:


> "ia + infinitivo" é utilizado para dizer algo que havia a intenção de realizar uma ação mas esta não chegou a se concretizar. É como o "was/were going to" do inglês.
> 
> Ex: Eu ía viajar mas desisti por conta da chuva.



Obrigado pela explicação Orlando Dias, valeu! 


Seja bem-vindo(a)


----------



## dragona

Ola, todo mundo. As opções que deram são muito boas para o pretérito imperfecto, mas como traduzir "a punto de" no presente? Por exemplo: "Estoy a punto de graduarme"

"Eu vou me graduar" acho que não alcança a expressar que o fato está muito perto no tempo...

Muito obrigada.
(Aceito correções no meu vocabulário)


----------



## Carfer

dragona said:


> Ola, todo mundo. As opções que deram são muito boas para o pretérito imperfecto, mas como traduzir "a punto de" no presente? Por exemplo: "Estoy a punto de graduarme"
> 
> "Eu vou me graduar" acho que não alcança a expressar que o fato está muito perto no tempo...
> 
> Muito obrigada.
> (Aceito correções no meu vocabulário)



No português europeu _'Estou à beira de me graduar/formar_'


----------



## gvergara

E não se podem empregar algumas das expressões sugeridos por vocês (mas "trazidas" ao presente)?

Estou prestes a me graduar.
Já vou me graduar.
Estou mesmo para me graduar.

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Sim, pode, o pessoal usou o tempo no passado por causa da pergunta. 
Só não usaríamos normalmente as suas opções. ''Já vou me graduar./ Estou mesmo para me graduar.''
Escolheríamos: estou quase graduando, por exemplo.


----------



## dragona

Muito obrigada. Então, no português brasilero fica natural dizer: "Estou quase graduando", "Estou prestes a me graduar" e "Estou à beira de me graduar" ou alguma delas é falada somente em Portugal?


----------



## anaczz

"À beira de" é típico de Portugal.


----------



## patriota

"À beira de" me faz pensar em situações negativas. Por exemplo,  "estou à beira de um ataque de nervos".


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> "À beira de" é típico de Portugal.


Mas usa-se muito mais no norte do que no sul do país. Aqui no sul usamos quase exclusivamente em construções como a que o pariota referiu, ou seja, onde os espanhóis diriam "al borde" e o ingleses "on the edge".


----------



## Alandria

patriota said:


> "À beira de" me faz pensar em situações negativas. Por exemplo,  "estou à beira de um ataque de nervos".



Estou à beira de uma falência!


----------

